# Electric Keys Experiment



## Olmo (May 26, 2018)

Hi everybody!
I'm Olmo, one of the two guys behind Fluffyaudio.
I've just released a new album named "Electric Keys Experiment" with my friend Riccardo Barba (whom occasionally collaborated with Fluffyaudio).
The project itself is called EKE.
We would be glad to have VI-control users' feedback about this project.
Here you can find a video about us:





The complete album is available on the major platform (spotify, iTunes, Tidal, GooglePlay).





Hope you'll like it!


----------



## paoling (Jun 11, 2018)

here’s my favourite piece of the album.



This project has a special place in my heart because it’s a wonderful and original musical journey by two of my best friends and colleagues.


----------



## Nick Carella (Jun 15, 2018)

That's a funny coincidence – I just started a thread here with new about my first release in which I mentioned that I was planning on buying Rinascimento for the next tracks 

And the next post I check out is by a developer. 

Nice music, btw


----------

